# Shirts!



## Beauty Mark (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm running out shirts. Everything is getting worn out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Does anyone have recommendations for places to get either t-shirts or regular shirts that are of decent thickness (I don't want to have to layer in order for my bra not to show) and aren't terribly expense? Online is more than fine, too. Thanks!


----------



## SELFstyled (Mar 1, 2007)

You could try... Old Navy, Gap, American Apparel.


----------



## knoxydoll (Mar 1, 2007)

I'd say american apparel too but they're slightly more on the expensive side (around 16-22$ for some of the shirts), but are amazing and come in a billion different colours. The clothing is worth the money, and they have a really great background story. They're 100% sweatshop free, have amazing quality and standards of quality, and if you're into organics you can get clothing made from organic cotton. They also recycle the scraps of fabric from when they make the clothing.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SELFstyled* 

 
_You could try... Old Navy, Gap, American Apparel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Old Navy and Gap has been making really thin t-shirts lately, though. I already did think of most mainstream places, but I think I'm missing some hidden jewels.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 2, 2007)

Target!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Mar 2, 2007)

Yes, Target!


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 2, 2007)

What type of shirts specifically? like just plain colored t-shirts or with print?


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 3, 2007)

Nothing logoed, plain or small prints.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 4, 2007)

J Crew has a "perfect weight" shirts line (specifically their "perfect fit" shirts).  They have a couple diff versions: short sleeve, long sleeve, boatneck, tank top etc.  

They have a very flattering cut.  I have a handful of them.  They are pretty substantial, but I do wear a opaque bra with the white, pale pink and ivory colours.  Avoid their featherweight tees.  Those definitely aren't what you are looking for.  Here they are: 

http://www.jcrew.com/catalog/categor...navAction=jump


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 4, 2007)

I was at Gap last night and got three decently weighted tanks and a polo shirt for really reasonable prices.
You may also try Express or even Charlotte Russe.


----------

